# Remote Starter & Service Light



## pumai (Aug 18, 2015)

My beloved companion recently bought a used 2009 Murano with an after-factory remote starter installed. Soon after the purchase the Service Engine Soon light came on. The dealer service department cleared the light and checked the codes but said the codes were not definitive but suggested that, if the light returns, the after-factory remote starter may be the culprit. 

Well, the light came back on yesterday.... after about 2 weeks of being checked by the dealer.

How difficult is it to remove the remote starter? Would removing a fuse or a simple disconnect and leave it in be enough or will the whole remote starter system need to be removed and return the wiring back to pre-install/factory condition?

Thanks.


----------

